# Arab masons needs help



## ayoub (Sep 16, 2017)

Middle east has been one most valuable contribution to the Mason movement in modern years. 

Mason movement has been recognized as a respected social fertility until year 1952 everything changed. 

Now days, such knowledge has been totally ruined by bad rumors to public and this needs to be fixed.

Gathering the willing to be Mason brothers in Arab world has become a crucial need.  

And i will try my best to help in this. And im looking for all who can help us on this.


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## CLewey44 (Sep 16, 2017)

Good luck


----------



## Bloke (Sep 16, 2017)

ayoub said:


> Middle east has been one most valuable contribution to the Mason movement in modern years.
> 
> Mason movement has been recognized as a respected social fertility until year 1952 everything changed.
> 
> ...


Good luck from me as well.


----------



## coachn (Sep 16, 2017)

ayoub said:


> Middle east has been one most valuable contribution to the Mason movement in modern years.
> 
> Mason movement has been recognized as a respected social fertility until year 1952 everything changed.
> 
> ...


Are you a freemason?


----------



## Warrior1256 (Sep 16, 2017)

Best of luck. You will need it. Be careful!


----------



## ayoub (Sep 16, 2017)

CLewey44 said:


> Good luck



Thank you


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## ayoub (Sep 16, 2017)

coachn said:


> Are you a freemason?



I am nit officially registered as a freemason. I tried to reach any any lodge with no luck. But i consider myself a free mason and a brother of the family. 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## ayoub (Sep 16, 2017)

Bloke said:


> Good luck from me as well.



Thank you so much


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## ayoub (Sep 16, 2017)

Warrior1256 said:


> Best of luck. You will need it. Be careful!



Thanks warrior, i surely need it  


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Ripcord22A (Sep 17, 2017)

ayoub said:


> I am nit officially registered as a freemason. I tried to reach any any lodge with no luck. But i consider myself a free mason and a brother of the family.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


I consider myself the King of England.... doesnt make it true

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## coachn (Sep 17, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> I consider myself the King of England.... doesnt make it true
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


He didn't claim to be a "Freemason" or "Brother".  He said he considers himself "...a free mason and a brother of the family...".


----------



## ayoub (Sep 17, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> I consider myself the King of England.... doesnt make it true
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app



You are correct in  w
Ay dear. This is exactly w
Hy im trying to reach for help and in the same time help others like me.


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## ayoub (Sep 17, 2017)

coachn said:


> He didn't claim to be a "Freemason" or "Brother".  He said he considers himself "...a free mason and a brother of the family...".



Thank you 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## SL Cates (Sep 17, 2017)

ayoub said:


> Middle east has been one most valuable contribution to the Mason movement in modern years.
> 
> Mason movement has been recognized as a respected social fertility until year 1952 everything changed.
> 
> ...


Good luck, sorry I can't help, I'm not sure muslims appreciate the concept of Freemasonry. Being a York Rite Templar Knight, I don't believe that I could be of assistance.


----------



## Glen Cook (Sep 17, 2017)

SL Cates said:


> Good luck, sorry I can't help, I'm not sure muslims appreciate the concept of Freemasonry. Being a York Rite Templar Knight, I don't believe that I could be of assistance.


Well, it would certainly appear someone doesn't appreciate the concept of Freemasonry. What a disappointing statement to hear from a Freemason. 

I see no reason a KT couldn't assist. One might even argue there is a Christian duty to help others do good things.


----------



## Bloke (Sep 18, 2017)

SL Cates said:


> ....I'm not sure muslims appreciate the concept of Freemasonry....



I would say the Muslims in both my Craft Lodges would strongly disagree Brother.. indeed they see a strong correlation between their Faith and our Fraternity.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Sep 18, 2017)

Glen Cook said:


> I see no reason a KT couldn't assist. One might even argue there is a Christian duty to help others do good things.





Bloke said:


> I would say the Muslims in both my Craft Lodges would strongly disagree Brother.. indeed they see a strong correlation between their Faith and our Fraternity.


Agreed!


----------



## Keith C (Sep 18, 2017)

Bloke said:


> I would say the Muslims in both my Craft Lodges would strongly disagree Brother.. indeed they see a strong correlation between their Faith and our Fraternity.



Absolutely!  My mentor in the PA Academy of Masonic Knowledge scholars program is a Muslim, and there is no one who better exemplifies the qualities of Freemasonry than this Brother.  Defending Christianity (as required by the KT) does not mean attacking other faiths or assuming the mere belief in a system of theology means one "can't appreciate" freemasonry.  Unfortunately in the Middle East those in power are against Freemasonry, as it causes good men to learn to live on the level and act squarely, which is not comparable with autocratic rule.  I would point out that here in the US, where Freemasonry is not restricted, the biggest opponents of the Craft are Fundamentalist Christians who can't accept that a Christian could possibly pray with, interact with and treat as a Brother anyone who does not believe exactly as they do.

ayoub: As others have said I wish the the best of luck in your pursuits.  Unfortunately I fear there will be little progress unless and until the governments in the Middle East change from being afraid of the fundamental theocrats to a more open and accepting society.


----------



## ayoub (Sep 18, 2017)

SL Cates said:


> Good luck, sorry I can't help, I'm not sure muslims appreciate the concept of Freemasonry. Being a York Rite Templar Knight, I don't believe that I could be of assistance.



Thank you dear, Your kund  words are enough 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256 (Sep 18, 2017)

Keith C said:


> Unfortunately in the Middle East those in power are against Freemasonry, as it causes good men to learn to live on the level and act squarely, which is not comparable with autocratic rule.


True.


Keith C said:


> I would point out that here in the US, where Freemasonry is not restricted, the biggest opponents of the Craft are Fundamentalist Christians who can't accept that a Christian could possibly pray with, interact with and treat as a Brother anyone who does not believe exactly as they do.


Also true.


----------

